# Bulb mode on Nikon D3100



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

My wife has just bought me a nikon d3100 and af-s Dx lens for my birthday. What im asking is using the remote switch I have just ordered what is the maximum safe amount of time to have it exposed in bulb mode. I have read somewhere that having it open for a long length of time on any dslr can cause irepairable damage?? 

Any thoughts on this..... 

By the way hello. I've just joined after many hours of scanning different sites and found that this looked the best. 

Cheers Tony 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 25, 2013)

Long Exposure times depends on a lot of variables but for the most part, you're probably not going to keep it open long enough to do any damage.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you Tailgunner. For your quick reply. She the wife would like me to take some starry skies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2013)

IIRC, neither the D3000 nor D3100 has Bulb shutter release mode.

But the D3200 does.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes mate the D3100 does have bulb mode I was using it last night. Put the camera into manual mode and then turn the dial past the 30secs point and you get Bulb mode. But as far as I can tell it's only available in manual mode. It won't work in shutter priority. Just double checked now. Thanks for your reply just the same. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> IIRC, neither the D3000 nor D3100 has Bulb shutter release mode.
> 
> But the D3200 does.



I've used the d3000 on bulb mode with the ml-l3 remote and worked great. One press to raise shutter and one more to lower it.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

Something similar I've ordered for mine mate. Wireless one. Cheers Macho

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 25, 2013)

My D3100 had Bulb mode but I never tried to use a shutter release button, I can only assume they make one for it. 

As for Star photography, just taking a sky picture probably runs 3-30sec while star trails run 5-80 minutes...with most people taking dozens of single 5-10 minute photos and stacking them together.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> IIRC, neither the D3000 nor D3100 has Bulb shutter release mode.
> 
> But the D3200 does.



ah but it does; put it in manual mode and scroll ALLLLLLLLLL the way to bulb.


I'm using the Tongnuo RF-603 Triggers as a shutter release:








this is a recent example.  A half push will focus/meter, and the shutter will stay open only _as long as you're holding the button_.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

Many thanks for your replies so far. Thanks Tailgunner very informative just what I was looking for. Braineack thanks. Nice picture. What ere your settings on taking that picture if you don't mine me asking? Cheers

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## Themadwelshman (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh and Braineack that trigger is similar to what I've ordered but mine has an lcd screen on the transmitter. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk 4


----------



## Braineack (Aug 26, 2013)

Themadwelshman said:


> Braineack thanks. Nice picture. What ere your settings on taking that picture if you don't mine me asking?




Focal Length10mmExposure11sF Numberf/11ISO100



Themadwelshman said:


> Oh and Braineack that trigger is similar to what I've ordered but mine has an lcd screen on the transmitter.


I got mine for off camera flash, but it can be still used to trigger the shutter.  I'm sure yours will give me more options away from the camera, which would be nice to have.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for that Braineack. Will play with my settings more I think. Only way I'll learn what they do. Cheers

Sent from Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk App


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2013)

KmH said:


> IIRC, neither the D3000 nor D3100 has Bulb shutter release mode.
> 
> But the D3200 does.


So I don't recall correctly. :blushing:

The D3100 user's manual I downloaded back when, doesn't list Bulb in the Index.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep rolling back the shutter speed to the max 30secs and then go back again and it will show you bulb mode... 

Sent from Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk App


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep it has bulb mode for sure, I used it once or twice When I had the D3100.Congrats nice little camera with amazing color and the ISO performance was very good with low noise. One thing that really drove me nuts with the 3100 was the thumb placement rubber grip would get sticky when hot from weather or long handling.


----------



## Themadwelshman (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes very happy with it so far Darkshadow. Still learning. Looking forward to it all. Cheers Tony 

Sent from Galaxy Note II with Tapatalk App


----------

